# Transfer Express Offers New Webinar On How To Create Custom Transfers



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

At 2 p.m. on Thursday, Jan. 9, Transfer Express is presenting a free educational webinar entitled “Custom Transfers 2014.” This session will discuss new products and services available to increase your shop’s capabilities to offer eye-catching decorated apparel as well as resources to help you market to your target audience. 

The new pricing structure will be explained along with tips on how to increase profits. Some of the hundreds of new layouts and clipart will be previewed. Decorating solutions for polyester performancewear will be discussed as well as how to use new rhinestone transfers for creating designs. 

To register, go to https://www.anymeeting.com/AccountManager/RegEv.aspx?PIID=EA51DE84894D3D. Upon registration, you will receive an email with instructions on where to go to access the webinar. 

STAHLS’ Transfer Express is an innovative company that manufactures custom, heat-applied screen-printed and digital paper transfers, and now decorative adhesive products such as banners, wall graphics, bumper stickers, helmet decals, and more. As the largest manufacturer of custom transfers in the world, STAHLS’ Transfer Express provides a competitive edge to dealers of imprinted sportswear by producing imprinted graphics quickly and with great accuracy. For more information, contact STAHLS’ Transfer Express at (440) 918-1900; toll-free (800) 622-2280; email: [email protected] or visit the website at Heat Applied Custom Screen Printed - Digital Transfers | Transfer Express.


----------

